# Greenup Dam 11/17?



## terryit3 (Jul 15, 2011)

With the water levels predicted to reach 33ft by 7pm tonight, am I wasting my time trying to fish the dam tonight? I've never caught anything when the water was over the walks, but I've never fished for Sauger when the water was this high. Is there somewhere else I should try for Sauger when the water is this high?


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

I am going to try the Ky side late this afternoon or maybe way down the rocks almost to where the point starts.
Jake


----------



## terryit3 (Jul 15, 2011)

Did you have any luck yesterday? I ended up not going after work when the wind kicked up.


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

All my luck catching fish or getting bites were bad.With the river up one is dragging their jigs threw big rocks and bushes.
Jake


----------

